# Disney's Tank Journal - 75G



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

So here we go! woot! finally here. I've finally started to put this together. We finally bought a place, and have finished opening the last box just yesterday. Doesn't feel like home yet, but working on that one :lol: Here is what we set up, tho the plumbing is not quite finished, someone from the forums has graciously(bless his heart and soul, dog and neighbor) for helping us out.

Here is the info about the tank. Will keep posting some photos of the tank as it develops and grows.
__________________________________________________________
Salt Water Fish Tank

Tank: 75G
Sump: Aqueon Proflex Module 4
Skimmer:Reef Octopus 160 XS
Lighting: Aqua Medic
-54W Coral Light-New generation
-54W Coral Light-Superblue
-Fiji Purple
-54W Coral Light-Superblue
-54W Coral Light-Superblue
-54W Coral Light-New generation

Water Movement: 2-Koralia Hydor 4-1200 GPH

Tank before


Tank now










RODI Unit


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

looks like your off to a great start, following along.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. on your new place. That tank looks great where you have it. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey thank you! it's been a long time waiting and have worked hard to get to this point. Let's just hope I can keep going and doing the right thing with the tank :-?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

like your selection of equipment but where's the water? lol congrats on the new crib and tub!


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL! thats the problem! I dont have a way to bring the water to the tank! It's a work in progress :lol:


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> LOL! thats the problem! I dont have a way to bring the water to the tank! It's a work in progress :lol:


thats easy, temperarorily attach the ro to the bathroom thats beside the tank and send the filtered water to the tank via hose, then add salt and mix!


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

CRUD! I thought this thread had been lost in the depths of the forum :lol: here is where i have been posting the updates 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...deos/disneys-saltwater-tank-74993/#post734179


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Disney... If you click the Search button you can search for any of your posts or your threads, they are all listed in chronological order... I think. 
I don't have a salt water tank, too scary,(death is too expensive and heartbreaking for me there) but am anxiously awaiting your next post of pics and following this thread!! 
Good luck with the new tank set up!


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Jakiebabie said:


> Hey Disney... If you click the Search button you can search for any of your posts or your threads, they are all listed in chronological order... I think.
> I don't have a salt water tank, too scary,(death is too expensive and heartbreaking for me there) but am anxiously awaiting your next post of pics and following this thread!!
> Good luck with the new tank set up!


Thank you very much! it's fun to know others are following!


----------

